# Underrated and Overrated Actors



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I thought this was an interesting subject. There are certainly actors who get paid more, get cast in better movies, who are more popular, but then there's more of the critical thought from certain schools which you might even further disagree with. I'm personally much more familiar with modern performers, and have some of my own opinions on who I enjoy watching and performing over others. And of course, many popular actors I just don't understand, but popularity isn't necessarily the main focus of the question. But I'm wondering if anyone has any strong opinions or experiences about acting, actors and their criticisms.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Marlon Brando, overrated.. Or maybe I just don't like method acting. He was, however, vastly entertaining (ice bucket on his head in "Island of Dr. Moreau, cringeworthy Asian stereotyping in "The Teahouse of the August Moon"). I've just never seen him in a movie where in every scene I didn't think, "Hey, that's Marlon Brando" instead of, "What great acting". Rather than exhibiting pride in his craft, he implied contemptuous of his profession. He did, however, seem to be having a good time, which alone made him eminently watchable. 

On the other hand, I actively avoid any movie starring Will Smith. The actor oozes smugness. Plus now he beats up standup comedians.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Overrated: Tom Cruise, Pierce Brosnan, Nicole Kidman, Jack Nicholson, Julia Roberts, Richard Gere, Robert Downey Jr., Halle Berry

Underrated: Helen Hunt, Ned Beatty, Kathy Bates, Amy Adams, Kate Mara

Just about right: Meryl Streep, Sidney Poitier


----------

